# ‘Thousands’ of Jordanian Troops Head to Iraq Border



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Jordan isn't waiting for ***** to happen, they're making it happen.

ON THE MOVE: 'Thousands' of Jordanian Troops Head to Iraq Border - Girls Just Wanna Have Guns


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes, and as soon as they get pinned down and trapped by ISIS our good president OBomber will have an excuse to send U.S. troops to save them.

It's all about more obscene profits for the rich warmongers......his buddies.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Sotero won't give a damm unless it's MOOchelle and his two brats in danger


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I am glad the Jordanians are taking care of business on their own border. I recommend we do the same on OUR borders (not attack, but defend).

As far as us sending troops back to Iraq, no thanks... that's work out so well the last couple of times we tried it, I hope we at least are smart enough to figure out that we should stay the hell out of the mess over there.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I am glad the Jordanians are taking care of business on their own border. I recommend we do the same on OUR borders (not attack, but defend).
> 
> As far as us sending troops back to Iraq, no thanks... that's work out so well the last couple of times we tried it, I hope we at least are smart enough to figure out that we should stay the hell out of the mess over there.


We are a nation that defends its allies. How many times do we have to repeat history before we learn the lesson? We sit and watch as people around the world do horrible things. We convince ourselves that it isn't our fight, not our place. We smugly watch the news, scoffing at the atrocities happening a world away, blaming this person or that person. We fail to recognize the real threat to humanity's existence until it is far too late, and far too many souls have been lost.
Hitler wasn't our problem. 17 million dead.
Stalin wasn't our problem. 23 million dead.
Mao wasn't our problem. 78 million dead.

In the name of Allah, millions more have died, and they are still coming. We, the entire damned world, need to strike, and we need to strike hard. Punch this bully in the face with a megaton blast, kick him in the teeth with steel toed inferno when he's down, fracture the legs in as many places as possible. Make it impossible for him to get back up.
Only then will we stop this threat.
Until such action is taken by a nation, or group of nations, with the stomach for it, they will keep coming.
They do not rest, the do not surrender, they do not accept defeat. They are driven by religious indignation and hatred.
They want you dead. They want your family as property. They are a virus that infects and kills the host.
There has never been a prosperous society built under their form of law, they only destroy.

We have to kill it when it shows itself. Hesitation ALWAYS proves fatal. Learn from history, people.

The "last couple of times" were sad excuses for real war. We have the firepower to deal with the threat, and fail repeatedly to use it because of bad PR.

I say, screw that.

I don't give a flying $*%@# who gives the order, but it needs to be given!
We should support Jordan in every way possible. They seem to be the only ones with the testicular fortitude to do what NEEDS to be done.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

We have forgotten the lessons of 9/11.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Thomas Jefferson said, "Commerce with all nations, alliance with none."
George Washington suggested "honest friendship with all nations, entangling alliances with none."

Of course, times were a lot more simple in that time. This nation was culturally more singular, the government had yet to be taken over by corporations and banks, and the rest of the word seemed a lot farther away.

Today, everything is a lot different. Critical observers of events know that nothing our government does is done in righteousness but for the benefit of those who truly control the government. If for no other reason, I am suspicious of everything the government does.

A manipulated situation arises, we are told to wave the flag and lust for blood and the outcome is usually not as we were told it would.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Denton said:


> Thomas Jefferson said, "Commerce with all nations, alliance with none."
> George Washington suggested "honest friendship with all nations, entangling alliances with none."


America could hide safely behind oceans in the 1700's. That is no longer the case. Until the Arab League removes Assad's charter to control Syria, it's pointless.
There has a to be a United Arab Republic government in Syria approved by the Arab League before any ground action were to occur. Syria used to be the UAR!
But factionalism took a hand just like in Iraq and we are where we are. Everything reverts to the lowest common denominator. ISIL is below that even. Fixing Syria seems impossible. It is what it is. Best Jordan can do is a feel good "drive by shooting" though ISIL territory. The entire concept that Syria is a nation is illusory. Just some lines drawn on a map by a British general 80 years ago.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Sotero won't give a damm unless it's MOOchelle and his two brats in danger


Moosehell knows better than to turn her back on Obammy .... he's saving her for when he needs a HUGE diversion from the front page screw-ups ....


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Hitler wasn't our problem. 17 million dead.
> Stalin wasn't our problem. 23 million dead.
> Mao wasn't our problem. 78 million dead.


OK, we helped the Soviets knock off Hitler after HE declared war on US.

So what did we do? We supplied Stalin with arms he desperately needed so that Russia could defeat Germany (make no mistake about it, we were a SMALL part of the war in Europe compared to the Soviets... Japan? That was pretty well all us, with a smattering of help from the UK/Commonwealth).

Is it your contention that we should have invaded and subdued Russia?

Is it your contention that we should have invaded and subdued China?

REALLY? You think we should have tried that? Seriously?

Iraq, BEEN THERE, DONE THAT. Did it work in 1991? No. Did it work in 2002/2014? No. What makes anybody think the third time will work any better.

Look, it's not that we like these people, it's just that there's a point in time when one realizes what they can and cannot do. UNLESS WE SIMPLY TURN THE PLACE TO GLASS there isn't much more we CAN do. We didn't learn the lesson from Vietnam. We didn't learn the lesson from the ass-kicking the rooskies took in Afghanistan.

Sorry I mentioned anything here, I am not following my own advice and am wasting time on stuff outside both my circle of influence and circle of concern, that dumb and I need to stop it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Syria was stable and predictable until this administration condoned and even assisted in the "Arab" (read, Muslim") Spring. The only place that didn't go as planned was Egypt, but only because the military stepped up. Now, Egypt has realized the U.S. is not what it used to be and us now turning to Russia.

http://rt.com/business/230987-egypt-russia-free-trade/


----------



## Makwa (Dec 19, 2014)

Middle eastern countries such as Iraq and Syria, have historically only been relatively stable when they were controlled by a dictator. Their sometimes ruthless way of keeping people in line is what has kept the various religious factions under control. Remove the dictator or mess with their day to day stranglehold on the people and the cracks begin to appear and eventually you have total chaos. 

The last bunch of military engagements have been all about removing dictators and the result is what we have now in Iraq, Syria and Lybia. It's kind of like opening pandoras box. None of this however, should have been surprising given all the history in the region that one has to look at. The end result is going to be the splitting of these countries into religiously oriented 'countries', never ending war or the ending of conflict with an iron fist and monumental casualties. You can't fight and win in the sand box without stepping outside of the narrow parameters that the west has placed on our militaries and how they can play the war games. They do not play by the same rules and our sense of "fairness". Until things are approached in a ruthless manner it will never end and there most certainly will be nothing that can be chalked up as a "win".


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Syria was never stable and predictable. It just seemed that way to outsiders because nobody paid attention to the repeated massacres of other factions. Assad's father and his Alawite Chirstian faction massacred the opposition over and over and nobody paid attention. Syria has more factions than Iraq does! If you get a dozen Syrians in a room they won't talk about the internal factions until you leave. They don't talk about who killed who in front of outsiders.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> Syria was never stable and predictable. It just seemed that way because nobody paid attention to the repeated massacres of other factions.
> Assad's father and his Alawite Chirstian faction massacred the opposition over and over and nobody paid attention. Syria has more factions than Iraq does!


Are you referring to the elder Hassad smoking the Muslim Brotherhood in 1982?


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

That is one event. Go back even farther around 1957 When Syria was the UAR! (United Arab Republic)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._Egypt,_Syria_Merge_In_New_Arab_Republic.webm


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> That is one event. Go back even farther around 1957 When Syria was the UAR! (United Arab Republic)


That one event was a secular dictator (Assad) removing the threat of the Muslim Brotherhood by using what they understood - brute force.

As far as UAR, here is a quick read for those unfamiliar with it.

United Arab Republic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

More information on the elder Assad. Hafez al-Assad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Today's Assad is also a dictator, not someone who rules as a devout Muslim but a man who wants to be in power. This is why he, Quaddfi and Mubarak are better for stability than are the Muslim Brotherhood, al Qaeda or I.S.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Nasser's Pan Arabism died though the countries still have the flags.
It is all about the various religious sects & tribal faction leaders now.

I predict a long period of no actual state entity in the territory formerly known as Syria


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> Nasser's Pan Arabism died though the countries still have the flags.
> It is all about the various religious sects & tribal faction leaders now.


Uh, huh. It is all about the removal of the dictators and allowing the Islamists the ability to run rampant. Whether talking about Libya, Syria or Iraq, the Christians will tell you the dictators allowed them a better measure of safety and security. Even in Egypt, where being a Christian was tough, beforehand, things have worsened.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

After Nasser overthrew King Farouk of Egypt, there are no more kings left to overthrow so a new military leader overthrows the previous military leader. That is the tradition now in most Arab countries. As for Assad being the best option in Syria, I beg to differ.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> OK, we helped the Soviets knock off Hitler after HE declared war on US.
> 
> So what did we do? We supplied Stalin with arms he desperately needed so that Russia could defeat Germany (make no mistake about it, we were a SMALL part of the war in Europe compared to the Soviets... Japan? That was pretty well all us, with a smattering of help from the UK/Commonwealth).
> 
> ...


It is my contention, good sir, that we should have put a bullet in the beast long beforehand.
Our history of allowing the boil to fester has NEVER worked, and only costs more lives.
The mantra of "as long as they stay there, and we stay here" only works if _THEY STAY THERE_.
Given any stretch of time, they never do.

For the record, Putin should be six feet under and rotting, as should the NK ninny, and most of the Arab world.
But no... we just sit and wait... and let it fester.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The problem with removing Assad is that the minorities within the country will practice genocide on each other. Much like Iraq. Things will be different, not necessarily better.


----------



## pagan2014 (Aug 14, 2014)

There's already 500 American troops in Iraq, and I believe the uk have sent some, military advisors their calling it, and as for Jordan fair play to them. What Isis did to their pilot and our hostages was at best barbaric and at worst sick.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> After Nasser overthrew King Farouk of Egypt, there are no more kings left to overthrow so a new military leader overthrows the previous military leader. That is the tradition now in most Arab countries. As for Assad being the best option in Syria, I beg to differ.


He is better than the Islamists. There isn't going to be a best.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Diver said:


> We have forgotten the lessons of 9/11.


We have forgotten every aggressive action against us. Most college age persons have no idea what December 7th is when they climb in their Camery in the morning. Nor would they care if they did know.

political correct hairless wonders.


----------



## nztedson (Jan 23, 2015)

They only want Assad out some as Gaddafi cos they want the gold reserves to tied to the dollar. Syria s money is not tied to the dollar yet n It doesn't matter who goes in charge after he's gone they'll just be a yes man to whoever is pulling the strings which unfortunately for you guys Osama/Obama is one of the figure heads


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

You know, after reading the above comments ( Some very good by the way ) I have
come to one incontrovertible conclusion. The middle east is F----- up, always has been
F----- up, and always will be F---ed up! I have been punished ever since I can remember
with non-stop tales of woe and misery from this part of the world. I remember, still now,
when I was kid delivering newspapers and reading the headlines from that part of the
world. I have read all the papers, books, history, and political papers. I have listened
intently to the many theories, over so many years, by learned professors, scholars, and
diplomates as to how to fix this part of the world. All telling us all how we can achieve a
peaceful solution to the next crises, in what is, a never ending chain of crisis from the
middle east. I think I have figured out, finally, there is no figuring these people out! That
said, I have one thought this morning...........I know not how we will arrive at WWIII.
However, I do know from where it will start.


----------

